# Molocure saga continues.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

First a comment. Let's leave the personal attacks that closed the other thread on the other thread. Went looking around today and googling molocure leads to two different companies.http://www.buyampnow.com has this up on it's site


> quote:Important:Â We realize that there is a lot of confusion about who is Molo-Cure?Â We have done our research and found out.Â The answer is both Digestinol.com and Ampmolo.com.Â The two partners split up and digestinol got to keep the website address molocure.com but has to change the name and formulation of the product.Â Ampmolo got to continue to use the modified name and keep the same successful formulation that has been around for 9 years.Â Who got the best end of that deal?Â That answer will be decided by you the consumer.Â Which is more important to you the product or the web address?Â Please send us your comments and questions as our research team continues to try to find your answers.


Sounds like in addition to any FDA wants us to take the "cure" out of the name thing some other things were going on with the company that was the reason they were off-line and out of touch.A break up of a partnership could do that as the infighting over who gets what could lead to the no one can sell it until we settle sort of injunction.K.


----------



## 21098 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Kathleen,Good to see youâ€™re still doing â€œdo diligenceâ€ on the molo-cure saga. It is indeed a saga.I, personally, would not order from the AMP-Molo site. Iâ€™m pretty familiar with the staff at what was molo-cure research. And in speaking to a whole host of them since theyâ€™ve relocatedâ€¦the full staff has moved to their new facility now called Digestinol. If one were to call AMP-Molo and ask to speak with any of the staff that had been AMP-Molocure, they will be told that that particular person doesnâ€™t work there any more. Know why? Because they never did. By the way, Iâ€™m not a company rep or staffâ€¦Iâ€™m just a loyal customer who is concerned to get the original product that I have been ordering for months.It is also ridiculous for the AMP-Molo site to be giving out the ratio of amp to L-glutamine in the Digestinol product. Mainly because Digestinol is a proprietary blend of the two substances, and nobody in their right mind is going to disclose what the ratio is that makes them what they are. Plus they (Digestinol) are the sole proprietors of their formulation and cannot legally be copied. The address on the AMP-Molo site is the same address that was Molo-Cureâ€™s (Digestinol). On the other forum we had already determined that the address was a mailbox address. But! In order to validate that find I called the AMP-Molo company to ask about setting up a tour and where the facility was located that I would be touring (on their site youâ€™re welcome to tour their facility). The address I was given for the site of the tour was, indeed, the old Molo-Cure mailbox address. I also heard that somebody else was told the facility was on the second floor of that address. Apparently there is no second floorâ€¦which would be a pretty funny place to have a heavy duty production facility in any event. If youâ€™re curious, call them and ask them some questions about their history that supposedly goes back 9 years. I was told they donâ€™t even have labels on their bottlesâ€¦they use a marker and donâ€™t disclose their ingredients. I didnâ€™t order, so I cannot verify that. I also heard that some people are getting sick from the product. Digestinol is doing everything in their power to get these guys shut down because they are imposters attempting to be a spin-off of AMP-Molocure, and are using very fraudulent means to do so. Yes, itâ€™s very confusing to the consumer. Digestinol was in the process of moving to a larger facility in advance of their name change. I knew about it at least a month before they shut down. So, all changes happened at once. Once they agreed to comply with the FDA re the word â€œcure,â€ they could no longer do anything under the name Molo-Cureâ€¦not even ship out or contact anyone. Right now Digestinol has everyoneâ€™s info and progress charts, etc. They are contacting their customers. Letâ€™s see if AMP-Molo has any to contact.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I see they have the old http://www.molocure.com site bouncing people to the http://www.digestinol.com thing. That seems to be new since the last time I checked it.I'm a little suspicious of anything on the http://www.buyampnow.com site because of how it started. When I googled Molocure both the digestionol and the ampmolo sites came up in the sponsered sites.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

We should call the autority,that's pure health fraud!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

As Donald Trump says "Its nothing personal its just business" Thats why I am glad my company not only is a category creater but has taken out a patent.Even COKE didnt do that so they have Pepsi chasing their tail, & look at all the Aloe products now on the market.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And Thai-Go is not chasing Xango?It has been on the market awhile and seems to be hot on the heels based on their marketing?


----------



## 21098 (Sep 21, 2005)

Seems like any time there is a decent, or hot, item on the market there is a trail of chasers or wannabe duplicators who want to cash in on the market while it's hot. If it stays on the market long enough it may even become "New and improved." LOL! By the way, if something is new and improved...improved from what? I mean, if it's new....


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad you`re taking an interest Kath. There are quite a few wannabes begging for crumbs, but none contain the 85% whole fruit mangosteen + 15% blend of other fruits, & if they did they would end up in court.Just like the Olympic gold medal winners, everyone remembers them , but who was it that came second????


----------



## 23142 (Sep 13, 2005)

What's the deal with digestinol? Is it the old AMP molocure that we all were using, or is it the BuyAMPmolo that is the old formulation? And i also called Digestinol and got an out of service signal from there number. Whats the deal folks, i just ordered 4 bottles from digestinol.


----------



## 21098 (Sep 21, 2005)

Luke - Digestinol is the old formula that we knew as AMP Molo-Cure. Period. The AMP Molo, or any other aloe product that you are seeing advertised is not the same thing. Hope that helps.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Posted to the main forumHealthyself New Member"Hello to all those who have been fighting to beat IBS. If you have used Digestinol, formerly called Molocure, and it has caused you any harm don't be silent. Digestinol contains a harmful combination of potent AMP and L-Glutimine. L-Glutamine can irritate the digestive tract and cause harm to some IBS suffers. If you have experienced any harmful side effect call the FDA(Med Watch division) directly at 301-436-2405 or 301-436-1772 or toll free at 800-332-1088 (press option 4 then press 2). You can do a report 4 ways: The easiest and quickest is a phone interview but you must call Mon-Fri from 8am to 3:30pm EST, you can do one by internet, US Mail, or Fax in the printable form from their website. It is important to file your complaint so that future users can avoid the harmful side affects many have experienced. Since this company does not issue refunds nor post a disclaimer acknowledging that L-Glutamine can be an irritant to some people, we must speak up! It only takes a few minutes of your time and yes your voice does count. The FTC sued Ultimate HGH and made them issue refunds to those who suffered from its L-Glutamine based product that caused harm side effects.Since health products are not regulated as thoroughly as drugs it is important to notify the government to protect our Alternative Health industry from quackery and faulty products.Fighting to beat IBS,Joy"


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Dunno why you have dug up all the old threads Kathy, but personally I wouldnt have a bar of either company. The seeds of doubt are truly sown in peoples minds, & for people with health issues that is definately not on. There were people who were gaining benefit from the original Molocure for sure, & it is a cruel act by unscrupulous people to suddenly deny them the product over some personal vendetta. If Xango did that to folks I would be out just like that. Even though I am not religious I feel a great deal of security just knowing that our founders are latterday saint people. They have a wonderful code of business ethics & their generosity to the needy is unmatched anywhere for a 3 year old company.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you mean Eric?I didn't dig any old posts up







I did start this thread in October, but Eric is the one that posted to it recently, and actually what he posted is relevant to the discussion here. K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Kath, I saw you at the top with "First of all just a comment" so thought you re-kindled the fire!!


----------



## 21144 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was looking for an alternative treatment for my UC and come across AMP Molocure/Digestionol. The more I read about it, the more it appeared to be bogus. While researching it, I found this forum. What looked encouraging turned out to be a bunch of newbies giving positive testimonies about the product just to push it. That became very evident the more I read. Plus I found this:http://www.casewatch.org/fdawarning/prod/2005/gms.shtmlI hope this helps anyone else who may have been looking into trying this. Donâ€™t waste your money! Thanks to this forum for helping me not make the mistake of purchasing this overpriced snake oil.


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol's old AMP+Soy formula is back!I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Love is key,HealthyselfSharing is Caring,Healthyself


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

What sort of irritation does the L-Glutamine cause? Also, another post said it feeds Candida. Can anyone elaborate on that?This explains why the Molocure worked really well for me in the beginning (about a year ago) and in fact cleared up all symptoms EXCEPT the bloating. I attribute the bloating to Candida. I couldn't understand why it wasn't getting any better after really good progress the first few months. BM's continued to be stable and healthy, so I know it was still doing a lot of good in that area, but the bloating just wasn't responding. This explains alot. I have just switched to doctorsaloe.


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe there is some FDA corruption here. Can't have people actually getting CURED now can we. Bad for the big business.


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

> quote:Since this company does not issue refunds nor post a disclaimer acknowledging that L-Glutamine can be an irritant to some people, we must speak up!It only takes a few minutes of your time and yes your voice does count. The FTC sued Ultimate HGH and made them issue refunds to those who suffered from its L-Glutamine based product that caused harm side effects.


I suspect that the L-Glutamine did cause irritation, or at the very least aggravate the Candida. However, how would I prove it? I am not seeing a conventional doc so do not have a diagnosis. Would I qualify for a refund? Wow that sure would be great. I would use the $$ to buy doctorsaloe, since I know the AMP did help but it does seem to be the L-Glutamine that was the culprit. I ALWAYS read ingredients lists carefully and am very careful about what I take. So I am extremely upset that they would change the formula without listing it on the label. I do not believe in taking isolated amino acids so I probably would not have taken it if I had known. This is all starting to make sense!


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh I just reread your post and see that it says they DON'T issue refunds. So then what is the point of reporting the side effects?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just a point of clarification about the FDA and dietary supplements.The FDA does not regulate dietary supplements they way they do things we call drugs. They do regulate what claims you can make for dietary supplements (a few supplements have very specific claimst that can be made but it takes a lot to get the approval to do that). With a dietary supplement you don't have to get it approved before you can sell it, but you also cannot make drug-like claims for what it does. You want to make the claims, you have to go through the testing. (I know one site had an FDA approved that got taken down because the FDA does not approve dietary supplements, and while the FDA did write a warning letter to one of the companies that was for making claims you can only make if you test it and get it approved as a drug)Now the FDA does take reports of side effects from dietary supplements and if too many people are harmed they can eventually step in and get it off the market.I don't think there is some FDA corruption involved in these products (and some drugs they do actually regulate do actually cure things, like antibiotics for infections, etc. Apparently cures are not so bad for business, and if you have to take it for the rest of your life it isn't a "cure" regardless of what type of company sells it. Why is it always a cure when you take it for life and it is "natural" but it is not a cure if you take it for life and it is a "drug"??? I never understood that) There is very little they can do to ensure that dietary supplements even have what they say they have on the label. The FDA can't ask people to prove it is safe or actually does anything before they start selling it. They can regulate what claims you make, and if they can prove it has killed/maimed/hurt a bunch of people they can eventually with a lot of effort get it off the market.K.


----------



## 16603 (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been using Digestionol for over a year now, I used it when it was molocure and have used the digestionol. I have felt no difference with the two. I use it for Ischemic Colitis. When I first started taking it, I was looking for something to help my son who has had digestive problems since birth. I took it for 2 months and felt so much better. It helped heal my colon. It is expensive, so I thought I would let my son try it. I stopped taking the product and my problem came right back. I started right away to take the product again and my problem has disapeared. I do not like being in the hospital, I will not stop taking this product. In addition to taking this product and not having the Ischemic Colitis, I have not been sick in a year. I have 3 children and work around sick kids all day long. I have not been sick at all. I am attributing this to the molocure/digestionol. It is a good product. I have read the entire site and believe all the testimonials. My son's problem has since be diagnosed. His problem is organic in nature and will not be helped by anything. Maybe a stomach pace maker, which is it's testing/developmental stages. If the FDA takes this product off the market and doesn't allow them to sell it, I guess my ischemic colotis will come back. It is an life threatning disease. Hopefully this will never happen.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I took this junk when I had ulcerative colitis. It didn't do anything but make me worse, after spending hundreds of dollars (that's what this "cure-all" costs per month!). I've since had a complete colectomy and am awaiting to have more surgery.







For anyone who hasn't read this entire thread, I suggest you do. There is information about how the FDA forced Molocure to change their name (because they were lying, cheating and scamming) so they came up with Digestinol. It's important to note that this product contains a harmful combination of L-Glutaine and AMP.







Research before you buy into anything! And always remember, when it sounds too good to be true, IT IS!!Sandi~


----------



## 16603 (Jan 15, 2006)

Sandy,Yes, they did change the formula and I haven't noticed any changes in the way the product works. The L-Glutamine is supposed to increase the absorption of the Digestionol into the blood steam. Glutamine is an amino acid the most abundant one found in muscle tissues. Some benefits include:influences protein synthesesgrowth hormoneenhances the immune systemcellular hydrationI'm sorry you've had a bad experience with the product. How long did you take it? It took about 3 months for me. If you have the diarea when taking the product it will not help you. You have to get rid of the diarea first. It will not get absorbed into your body because the diarea is taking it right out of your body.It heals the body on a cellular level. The entire body is made up by cells. It all makes sense. I'm sorry again you're so unhappy.I can't stop taking the product if it is helping me. I am not going back into the hospital for all those painful tests. The Gastroenterologist couldn't figure out what was causing the problem and all but gave up trying to figure out the problem. I was not impressed with her at all. Not all doctors are that way. I spoke with my regular doctor about her and he said she didn't sound very professional. He also told me why would I stop doing something if it is helping me.


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol's old AMP+Soy formula is back!I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Digestinol is the most repitable and now they have the Soy formula thier the best.Love is key,Healthyself


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol's old AMP+Soy formula is back!I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Love is key,HealthyselfSharing is Caring,Healthyself


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol's old AMP+Soy formula is back!I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Love is key,HealthyselfSharing is Caring,Healthyself


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Honestly, I don't take much of what disclaimers anyone puts on their website in order to make themselves look good and another product look bad all that seriously.It isn't like most of those disclamers have a whole lot backing them up.I mean they start with Doctor's Aloe is FDA approved on the site when the FDA doesn't approve dietary supplements







Sales pitches are sales pitches and are not always proof of anything. Websites for dietary supplements are notorious for having really bad info on them, so I'd take anything you read on any site selling something with a grain of salt.K.


----------



## 16402 (Mar 26, 2006)

The site in my signiture contains some great "objective" information about candida and candida related products:


----------



## 16603 (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anyone checked out Serovera? I found the web site accidently when I couldn't find the Digestinol Web site, I guess they were updating their system. Serovera offers both AMP with L-Glutamine or AMP with Lecitin. Their product is less expensive and claims to process it the same way as Digestinol. They also offer discounts to customers who have bought from them. I"ve been taking it now for a couple weeks and have not noticed a difference in the way it works.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIAustralasian Allergy Society's Position paper on allergy testing."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders "Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "UNORTHODOX TREATMENTSSome non-conventional approaches to disease claim that various disorders unrelated to allergy have an immune basis. Claims of "breakthrough treatments" continue to appear at regular intervals, generally variations of other unorthodox treatments. These treatments have either not been subject to careful study or shown to be unhelpful when they have. The following is a summary of the most common techniques used."Chronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management. "http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm#31


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

If you guys follow up in the A.M.P. world, then you'd know by now that Digestinol has been discontinued, then they came back in business and denied that they're ever been out of business. To make things more confusing, www.ampfloracel.com comes up claiming it's the original molocure. Being a Digestinol customer, I had to do days of research (no joke), and I unearthed some things and would make me a criminal if I didn't share it with you guys.The first post in this forum is a basic cut-paste from Doc's Aloe website and it's all a lie. I wouldn't be surprised if Healthyself is a rep. from them since all his posts are the the same cut-paste repetitions. I compared all current AMP websites and Doc's Aloe had the very same material as that in the ampmolo.com website. I called ampmolo's hotline and they pass the line to this lady named "Dawn" and she tells me that Doc's Aloe copied their data and they're in a legal dispute at the moment. After that, I called Doc's Aloe's hotline and I tell them that both sites have the same material and they tell me that I should call back in 5 mins. and ask for "Dawn"... what's worse is that ampmolo.com uses L-Glutamine and yet they're the same company as Doc's Aloe that attacks L-Glutamine. Those people are heartless animals that try to take advantage of sick desperate people like myself. The following sites are owned by the same owner:ampmolo.comdoctorsaloe.comaloevin.comThe only sites I can trust (not fully) are:Serovera.comaloeelite.comBut I'm still digging into their backgrounds and I'm testing out serovera and it's working like a charm. Please open up and see the lie!


----------



## 18655 (Feb 26, 2006)

The above is correct I have had the same experience with doctors aloe. the company is a complete scam and the product that they are sending you is not what they claim. anybody who has used the original molocure formula or digestinol will be shooting themselves in the foot to order from doctors aloe. I ordered three bottles from them and opened one and tried it for 3 wks after my molocure formula ran out. i just got sicker and sicker each day. I called to schedule return of the other 2 bottles. I sent them back UPS and they rejected the shipment. once returned to me I called and they said that ups doesnt deliver there so i needed to send them first class mail. being suspicious of this I sent them certified and once they arrived called to see when I would recieve my refund, I was told that they never recieved the product back. once I told them that i have certified confirmation of the delivery I was hung up on. I called back and there was no answer, since I was at work I called back on another line and they picked up immediately. After persuading the receptionist I was transfered to a very rude man who told me that the bottles I returned were opened so he would not refund my money. I disagreed with him because they were not opened and that I would do whatever necessary to get my refund. he hung up on me. Luckily I had paid for my purchase with mastercard so I called and they happily refunded the payment to my account. Keep this in mind!! IF you have been scammed by doctors aloe and have paid by creditcard. you do have some recourse!!! dont let them get away with ripping off the sick!


----------

